# Chances of success of icsi working first time



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

hi ladies..i know this is a very open question...but im on my first icsi cycle and just wondering hpw many of you ladies had suucess first time?

love emsy xx


----------



## sammij (Nov 9, 2005)

Hi Emsy

i think the success stories for ICSI are good - but once those embies are in i always think its down to mother nature herself and how you feel.

just wanted to say hope this cycle is successful for you - sending you lots of  

stay relaxed - positive & fingers xx

luv sam x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi 

To be honest, there really is just no way of knowing hun  There are lots of ladies who have successful first IVF and ICSI but there are also many of us who sadly take a little longer.

Just try to stay as positive as possible...imagine your embies dividing and growing inside you and getting themselves comfortable for the 9 month duration !

Fingers crossed it will be successful for you first time round  

Take a look at some of the polls on the Voting board as I know they'll be some that you'll find helpful....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=41267.0

This is a good poll but there are more if you have a read...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=38.0

Lots of luck
Natasha


----------



## Daisy8 (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Emsy

I am too onmy first icsi cycle and on my 2ww. I test on 08/04/08, how far are you?.To be honest I am now starting to get really scared with a tincy bit of excitement. I had only one embryo to implant but to be honest grateful we have gotton this far. Ive had feelings of nothing happening which I was worried about to feeling of cramp and dragging pains, sore boobs which I have no idea if that is good, bad or just the progesterone. This site has really helped me as it appears there is no right or wrong symtoms to have as our bodies are all different which has given me some more   . 

Takecare 

Dx


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

I just wanted to wish you  on your ICSI journey my fingers are crossed for you both and i hope that you will
Get that   very soon here's sending you positive vibes     and also lots of
    
   
Take care keep us all posted love nicky


----------



## Macmillan (Dec 26, 2006)

Just wanted to wish you luck for that 1st time BFP      

It does happen - worked for me   (and lots of others if you read the ICSI success stories thread)

x


----------



## Daisy8 (Apr 5, 2008)

Hello

Many thanks for your support.   We had the blood test result back today and it was negative  . Im just trying to get my head around it and I just dont know what to do. It was only twelve days ago since embryo transfer can the blood test be wrong It was our first go and they could only retrive two embryos on the EC and only one was fertilised so next time they said they can increase the level of drugs.

Thanks again 

x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Daisy8

Sorry to hear of your BFN 

If you had a blood test then I sadly think it's probably accurate   Blood tests check the actual level of HCG in your blood.  Unlike an hpt which isn't as sensitive and only detects to see if there is any HCG hormone in your pee...but doesn't indicate the actual amount.

The embryo releases HCG hormone so even if there was a small amount in your blood this would be detected...and most clinics will look for a level of around 25/50 mIU to be classed as a positive...if it's below this then there is a possible chance of pregnancy but may mean not viable ie early mc/chemical pregnancy.  Do you know what the actual blood level was ?

Take care of yourselves
Natasha


----------

